# certified listings?



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what the certified list (#3 on the civil circus website) is about. 
Is it a list if yur a certified P.O. or if your name was sent to a department, or something else?

Thanks


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This option will show the certification list you appear on if you get a notice to appear. It will show the names of all the people who are receiving notices from that call up.


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

Do you know if the certification list is in order on the site?

thanks


----------

